# This guy claims to have the "biggest BBQ grill on the n



## gator1 (Dec 14, 2006)

He has a pretty neat website with family stuff, bbq stuff + you can even control his Christmas lights from the internet...very cool.

http://www.komar.org/bbq/biggest_bbq/

Gator


----------



## Unity (Dec 14, 2006)

Hard to believe he didn't square the photo with the horizon.  :roll:  

--John  8) 
(I guess if you build a gasser that big, you have to be off-kilter.   )


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 14, 2006)

Hank Hill would be proud!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 14, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> white sox and sandles?   :roll: at least he could get some rubby red slippers like finney.



I noticed that before the grill!    Most who have the big things like that are trying to make up for smaller other things!  :twisted:


----------



## Unity (Dec 14, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Most who have the big things like that are trying to make up for smaller other things!  :twisted:


Now you've done it, Nick, everyone is trying to remember how big everyone else's pit is.    

--John  8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 14, 2006)

He looks like Steve Spurrier.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 14, 2006)

who the heck needs that big of a grill, let alone a GAS grill.... :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 14, 2006)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> who the heck needs that big of a grill, let alone a GAS grill.... :roll:



Needs 2 bottles of gas per hamburger!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Dec 14, 2006)

That gas grill is a waste of good deck space!

It's bad enough to cook with gas when absolutely needed....can you just imagine the amount of food it takes to fill that thing just to be ruined cooked by that gas monster?


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice, but it is a gasser.  :roll: I thought Klose made the biggest grill ever, an effen semitractor thing... Cappy would know as he invented the thing.


----------



## dledmo (Dec 15, 2006)

More money than brains.  I use gas also so I'm not against that, but just because you can build something doesn't mean you should.  Maybe he thinks we will all look at the grill and not see him playing pocket pool.


----------

